# Is anyone interested in having their house in Florence house sat during July/August?



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, 
We are coming to Florence in July 2010. We being Husband (Iain), Wife (Me, 2 kids (boys) that are very well behaved. We can keep the house/apartment clean and tidy and feed any pets while you are away on holiday. Also your home will look lived in from the outside. 
We can house sit for any length of time up to 1 year. 
If you are interested please leave a message here for me.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a friend in Introdacqua who sometimes has a need for housesitters. Are you limited to the Florence area?


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

stefanaccio said:


> I have a friend in Introdacqua who sometimes has a need for housesitters. Are you limited to the Florence area?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

